# Williams Special Lancaster Pa



## columbiapa (Oct 2, 2019)

Howdy everyone! I'm posting here hoping I can get some information on this bicycle. This is my first post but I am a long-time lurker, thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 2, 2019)

You Sir have got yourself a private label Miami built bike. Great score and welcome to the cabe. I would like to share these photos to my Miami Mfg. page on facebook if I can. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Can we see the serial number? I'm also curious what rear hub it has. V/r Shawn


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 2, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Can we see the serial number? I'm also curious what rear hub it has. V/r Shawn



Think it has an armless Musselman.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 2, 2019)

Just found this picture dated 1915



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 2, 2019)

Cool bike! My Daughter is in Lancaster. Interested in watching what you do with this!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 2, 2019)

Lancaster County Pa. And the bike in the picture strongly resembles yours.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 2, 2019)

Better pics



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 2, 2019)

Another closeup



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 2, 2019)

Sorry everyone, I get excited when a new unfounded Miami bike surfaces.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## columbiapa (Oct 2, 2019)

I cleaned off some bird poop and barn dirt and found the #!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 2, 2019)

LOVELY! 
Great find, welcome and hey howdy buddy- 

Could you show us a shot of (to use some jargon) where the rear drop stand meets the hub from a side profile? 

many thanks and congratulations on a great intro-to-the-cabe bike


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2019)

bentwoody66 said:


> Think it has an armless Musselman.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



That's what I thought but wanted to verify. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 2, 2019)

The head badge is great, is the rose red for Lancaster, "the red rose city?"  It looks whitish in the image with maybe a tinge of red.  With York being the "white rose city" I am curious.


----------



## columbiapa (Oct 2, 2019)

Yes Lancaster is the Red rose City and York is the white rose.


----------



## columbiapa (Oct 2, 2019)

Thank you guys so much for all the information, surely an amazing group here! When I put this up for sale what should I be asking?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2019)

While not a direct comp this is pretty close and it has languished for more than a year https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/miami-manufacturing-hudson-850-bikeflights.132950/ . For the life of me I can't figure out why though. I'd still like to see serial. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 2, 2019)

I tried to enhance your serial number image so it would be easier to read but not much luck.  Please try rubbing talcum powder or flour into the numbers and then photograph.


----------



## columbiapa (Oct 3, 2019)

Sorry my phone camera is sub par. I cleaned it up a little more, looks like 211416.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 5, 2019)

Chain guard is from a later '30s or '40s bike. Westfield/Columbia, Snyder/Rollfast, and Schwinn all had similar designs that are hard to tell apart.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 5, 2019)

The smaller holes in the sprocket remind me of an old coffee grinder, (or meat grinder).


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 5, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The smaller holes in the sprocket remind me of an old coffee grinder.




========================================================

*Antique Hudson coffee grinders had that very feature.*


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 11, 2019)

saw the bike in person early this week while in the area for Hershey car show ...nice badge


----------



## columbiapa (Oct 11, 2019)

You 







bikejunk said:


> saw the bike in person early this week while in the area for Hershey car show ...nice badge



You made it to Tollbooth!


----------

